# WTB Cannondale Hollowgram SiSl2 165mm Crank Arms



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm looking for a set of Cannondale Hollowgram SiSl2 165mm Crank Arms to switch out for my 172.5 arms, if you have a pair you are interested in selling please PM me.

Thanks,
ifcjti


----------

